# What parts are these?



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

I think these are timbrens inside the springs but Im not really sure. They came with the jeep when I bought it. I wanted to add a plow so I checked out the springs and thats when I noticed these. If anyone could let me know what they are thatd be great.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

they are stock bump stops with extensions, looks like it had a lift and they took out the springs and put the stock ones back in and left the bump stop extensions in. And put the broken stock sway bar links back in .


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeah no timbrens there. I had them in my Jeep about six years ago.
Here's a pic to show you what they look like. They are the black rubber
things at the bottom of the spring perch in this pic.


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

THanks for the clarification guys. What exactly would timbrens look like then? Also, How hard would it be to remove these if I wanted to put airlift airbags in?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

That is just the stock bump stop setup, no extensions or anything odd.


----------

